# NHSP test



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Anyone here taking the NHSP test in March? I sent out the application today, cross the fingers hope i get to take the test. 
Any inside info would be greatfully appreciated.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Tackleberry, are you looking for anything specific about NHSP? I have a decent amount of background knowledge about the department, also sent my application in a couple of weeks ago. There were a few other NHSP threads in here also, check back a few months.

Make sure you hit their website and download the medical form ASAP!! You need to have the fitness form signed by your doctor with you on the day of the test, no exceptions.

Also, 20/40 uncorrected and 20/20 corrected eyesight minimum, no exceptions. I have worn contacts for 10 years, but that is not a factor. I am currently going through the motions setting up LASIK surgery.

Reply or PM me if you want more info, I will share what I know...

-Mike


----------



## Wildbill (May 25, 2002)

I took and passed the test back in 98. Fairly basic test at the time. Lot of community policing questions. The PT is no problem,although the run is confined to an indoor track which is tiny. You have to complete like 20 laps to get to the required distance. This might of changed since I took it. Good Luck


----------



## beau (May 2, 2002)

I have been thru that process twice, been offered the job once about 6 years ago, could not take it. Just a few things if you do get the job, plan on living in a state police barracks for your first 6 months to a year. From what I hear your first year is tough just like anywhere else. Plan on being bounce all around the state as well. The PT run ya it sucks, you literally do about 30 laps in an upstairs track that is about 100 degrees. Good luck, anything else let me know.


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

whens the last date to apply?


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Last date to apply is Feb. 14, 2003. They might hold another one. But go to the NHSP web site and click on employement, and fill out the application and send it in.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Recently, NHSP has been holding two exams per year; they have been having trouble getting applicants, let alone qualified candidates who pass both the written and physical components. Last spring, they cancelled all but one of the test dates. Here is the website and general information, since it hasn't been posted yet...

From http://www.state.nh.us/safety/nhsp/recruitment.html :

_The New Hampshire Department of Safety, Division of State Police, will be accepting applications now through February 14, 2003. All applications should be submitted to the New Hampshire Department of Safety, Human Resources Administrator, at 10 Hazen Drive, Concord, NH 03305.

The written examination will be administered on March 15, 16 22, and 23, 2003. Candidates who score a minimum of 70% on the written examination will be invited to participate in the physical agility test scheduled for the same afternoon as the written examination._

-Mike


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

When I called the training division, the lady told me the test was somewhat similar to the MSP exam, but more based on common knowledge and that they don't give you any material to study by. What is up with that? Ah, who knows.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Tomahawk, were is the medical form i can't find it on the site?


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Tackleberry, the form is on that recruiting page, under the PAT heading just above the minimum standards. Here's a direct link to it:
http://www.state.nh.us/safety/nhsp/fitness.pdf

Good luck!

-Mike


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

"Recently, NHSP has been holding two exams per year; they have been having trouble getting applicants, let alone qualified candidates who pass both the written and physical components."

I would have to assume that this is true, only because the NHSP is still living in the 60s. They still require first year troopers to live in the barracks for a period of time.....they schedule court on your days off, which means you end up working every day with no time off...you must have a clerk magistrate sign off on every ticket that you write swearing that it's true to the best of your knowledge...they don't provide a court prosecutor, therefore, troopers must prosecute their own cases (even show on arraignments) The pay sucks.....and there is little OT and forget about details. Oh yeah, you do get mid 90s Caprice as your sign on bonus as well as an unlimited supply of MVAs to book. Boy that would throw me over the edge!!!!


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

bikecop, sounds rough... I had heard some of those things before. But, you know what, if it gets me a FT officer job, I can't wait to start. Even if it is awful, it is experience I can use as leverage in MA down the road when the Commonwealth finds some money.

-Mike


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Not to get







, tomahawk is right. I need a full time job with good benefits, i will be graduating in may. There is not much happening here for at least the next 2yrs. I see it this way, work up there for a while, get experience and then come back to Mass. when the financial problems have been worked out. Besides there aren't many taxes in NH like there are here in good old MA. 
You can either sit and Bi*** about the problems with LE jobs here, or you can go out and do something about it.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Tomahawk or anyone else taking the NHSP test. Has anyone heard from them or got any notice in the mail yet. I haven't heard from them yet and its almost time to take the test.


----------



## mcdonagh (Jul 24, 2002)

Just got my notice two days ago. They took a while to send the notices to appear out. I'm scheduled for the 15th, you might be scheduled for the 16th, 22nd or 23rd if you haven't got a letter yet.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Cool  , I just got mine today, I just read it not to long ago. They have me scheduled for the 22nd. at 8am. Looks like i might have to spend the night up in concord.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

just a lttle info on NHSP I work in one of teh larger community's in NH and work with alot of NHSP. The pay is high 30 and the vehicles that they are driving are not 1990 Chevy's. If any heard about what UNH i sdoing with the voice activated vehicles word is that they are going to be outfittinh every NHSP vehicle with it. The system is state of the art. Ya the run stinks and you actually have to stay at the academy like every other NH police dept, but like was said it's a way into LE. Most of the people on NHSP are from Mass so it's like working there. Heard they are down close to 200 guys alot out in the manchester area. NHSP they do a hell of a job good luck guys


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

if I can be of any help let me know


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Whats the test like? I was reading the letter of things to bring, and they had something about a calculater? I hope its not Algebra and things of that nature.


----------



## mcdonagh (Jul 24, 2002)

The test is actually pretty tough compared to the MSP. Definitely bring a calculator. The math is more percentages and proportions not really algebra like (x-2)(y+9). It is mostly based on being able to read long paragraphs with a ton of useless information and then they ask a simple question at the end. It's actually easier to read the question first and then read the paragraph for the answer. I think the test is designed like that to wear you down and see if you can focus. I got a 96 on the MSP test and only an 83 on the NHSP test so that might say something as far as how hard it is. 98% of the people there pass it and continue on.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Oh brother!







, not a good sign. Looks like i'll have to dig up some old math problems


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Their Vision requirements stink. I wear glasses and have 20/60 correctableto 20/15 in one eye but they won't accept that. Talk about a discrimination lawsuit, but I'll let someone else fight it!!


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by JB1971:
> * Their Vision requirements stink. I wear glasses and have 20/60 correctableto 20/15 in one eye but they won't accept that. Talk about a discrimination lawsuit, but I'll let someone else fight it!! *


Heh, I think I have chimed in on this enough times, it is definitely irritating. They refuse to budge, so I have had consultations for laser vision correction, and have surgery is lined up for later this month. It is $3800 but it might get me a FT PO job and a considerable pay hike. Investment, not expense. I am scheduled for 8am on the 16th.

-Mike


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Well all I can say is, cross our fingers and pray to God we pass and get on. Good luck to all taking it. Let me know how you make out.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

How did you guys do on the test? Was it hard?


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Yes... I was impressed. The written exam was the most difficult police test I have taken. I passed, but about 1/3 of the candidates did not show up for the afternoon PT session. Scores are supposed to be mailed out, I am curious as to how well I did.

The PT test was a pain in the ass too, they lost at least half of the remaining candidates on the bench press station alone - some who left after getting weighed in and not even giving it a shot. There was one person from CA in my group who failed... that must have been a long flight home!  

The troopers running the exam were extremely professional, and definitely dressed down those who came unprepared. Too bad they don't have any $$$ to fill any of the vacancies at the moment!

-Mike


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Thanks for the insight, so basically they have openings just no money to put on a class?


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

At this time, correct. They hinted that funding is anticipated later on in the year, probably after July.

NHSP has the luxury of only hiring a few at a time; they send their recruits to the same academy that local/county officers attend. MSP does not have that luxury, they send 100+ recruits at a time.

Lt. Barrett mentioned they hired 27 troopers last year, and did not anticipate funding for that many this year, even though they have the openings.

-Mike


----------



## MBM (May 15, 2003)

Has anyone out there gone through the NHSP oral board examination? Just curious to hear others experiences.


----------

